# Forum > Zahnmedizin: Foren nach Studienabschnitten > Zahni: Klinik / Staatsexamen (6.-10. Sem.) >  Zungenpflaster statt Dit

## baugruen

eine freundin hat mir etwas erzhlt, was ich erst nicht glauben konnte. aber dann habe ich dieses video gesehen http://www.bild.de/video/clip/zunge/...6214.bild.html 
( es geht darum, sich ein pflaster auf die zunge nhen zu lassen, um durch den schmerz die nahrungsaufnahme zu reduzieren und somit abzunehmen)

krass, oder? wrdet ihr sowas machen lassen? ich meine, ist ja offenbar weniger invasiv als beispielsweise eine magenband-op... (ich wrde es dennoch nicht machen)
und was sind das fr rzte, die sowas machen und daran verdienen? knnte mir nicht vorstellen, dass das in deutschland so einfach geht.

----------


## ehemaliger User_11062015

die Bild bildet! 
Ich finde es grauenhaft und keiner Menschenseele zumutbar. Was da alles passieren knnte (Infektionen, Entzndungen etc)..
da ist es noch vernnftiger man macht eine rztlich berwachte Radikaldit oder lsst sich alle 4 Weisheitszhne auf ein mal rausnehmen, wenn man auf Schmerzen angewiesen ist.
kranke Welt.

----------


## McDbel

:Oh nee...:  

Blo nicht selbst aktiv werden und die Ernhrung umstellen und evtl. bisschen Sport treiben. Ne. Da lt man sich dann lieber nen Pflaster fr 2000$ auf die Zunge tackern... Bescheuert!  :Nixweiss:

----------


## Brutus

> Blo nicht selbst aktiv werden und die Ernhrung umstellen und evtl. bisschen Sport treiben. Ne. Da lt man sich dann lieber nen Pflaster fr 2000$ auf die Zunge tackern... Bescheuert!


Einfltig!  :Grinnnss!: 
=> Jordan: "Gut. Was denn? Ich wei, ich muss mich im Badeanzug zeigen. Hey Fagman, schmeien sie schon mal die Fettpumpe an. Mama kommt zum Absaugen."
 :Big Grin:

----------


## Dummie

Total bescheuert. Auerdem nicht effektiv, da garantiert ein Jojo-Effekt eintritt. Wenn man dann noch an die mgliche Komplikationen denkt... Wobei da irgendwelche Infektionen ja fast noch harmlos sind. Ich knnte mir vorstellen, dass man durch sowas auch psychische Strungen ausbildet und sich ggf. auch unphysiologische Bewegungsmuster aneignet, um dem Schmerz dadurch zu entgehen... Grausam.

----------

